# طاقة كهربية من الرياح بدون مراوح او زعانف او عنفات بقدرة 3 ميجاوات ساعه



## رشيد الديزل (9 مارس 2010)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 

من ايطاليا حيث اختراع جديد جدا عن الطرق التقليدية لانتاج الكهرباء من الرياح 
فمن المعلوم ان المرواح = العنفات تحتاج الى هواء شديد للحصول على الطاقة اللازمة للاستخدام التجارى 

وفي نقلة جديدة فى نوعية مولدات الطاقة المنتجة من الرياح 

حيث ان الرياح القوية التواجدة بصفة الاستمرار تكون على ارتفاعات عالية جدا حوالى 100 متر من سطح الارض 

فتم استخدام مظلات الهبوط او القفز من الطائرات 
فتلك المظلات يمكن التحكم فى اتجاه المظلة يمينا ويسارا

ويتم التوجيه من خلال جهاز كمبيوتر يتحكم فى المظلة م خلال الاجهزة الموجوده فى اعلى ذراع التحكم وتبداء المظلة فى الانحراف باستمرار تعمل على سحب الذراع يمينا ويسارا بقوة هائلة تقدر على ادارة مولات كهرباء بقدرة 3000 الالاف كيلووات - 3ميجاوات ساعه تكفي لانارة مدينه باكملها 

ويتم رفع المظله الى السماء بواسطة توربينات الهوار المثبته على الذراع الى الارتفاع المطلوب وبعدها تتوقف ولتاثر المظلهة بالرياح الشديدة على تلك الارتفاعات 

وقد تم اختار تلك المولدات الحديثة لعدة الالاف من ساعات التشغيل وثبتت كفائتها ربحها المادى العالى 

اليكم الرابط للفديو 
kitegen stem
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Zl_tq...layer_embedded


----------



## ricielectric (10 مارس 2010)

your link is dead


----------



## mahmoudp1 (1 يونيو 2011)

where is the link


----------



## SMART2TROY (2 يونيو 2011)

الرابط لا يعمل ياأخي الكريم


----------



## tanji12 (22 يونيو 2011)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HMQwYkZEaMk&NR=1&feature=fvwp


----------



## مهندس موهوب (24 يونيو 2011)

اخي كأنه فيها مبالغه شوي 
ياليت تعطينا وجهت نظرك


----------



## zamalkawi (24 يونيو 2011)

هذا هو رابك الفيديو الذي وضعه الأخر رشيد
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Zl_tqnsN_Tc


----------



## zamalkawi (24 يونيو 2011)

مهندس موهوب قال:


> اخي كأنه فيها مبالغه شوي


أخي توجد بالفعل مشاريع بحثية لتطبيق هذا الكلام
على سبيل المثال في معهد فراونهوفر في ألمانيا يوجد مشروع بحثي في هذا المجال، يمكنك الاطلاع عليه في هذه الملف
http://www.ipa.fraunhofer.de/filead...f/Presse/Jahresbericht/Jahresbericht_2010.pdf
وبه تقرير مختصر عن المشروع في الصفحة 104 ولكنه للأسف بالألمانية


----------



## safa aldin (24 يونيو 2011)

مشكووووووووووووووووووووووووووووور


----------

